

2001 childrens book about Linus Torvalds - rossk
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theross/sets/72157633069973721/

======
rossk
Books in the same series, on Jeff Bezos: [http://www.amazon.com/Jeff-Bezos-
King-Amazon-Com-Techies/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Jeff-Bezos-King-Amazon-
Com-Techies/dp/076131394X/)

And Steve Jobs: [http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Jobs-Thinks-Different-
Techies/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Jobs-Thinks-Different-
Techies/dp/0761313931/)

